# Impossible hybrid species?



## Anodracs (Aug 22, 2016)

Just wondering what peoples' thoughts are regarding making hybrid characters/species, especially hybrids of two species that would be wildly incompatible IRL. Personally, I have a bit of a mad scientist streak, and I think hybrid characters are awesome and a great way of expressing creativity, but I get the feeling that there are people who find hybrids a bit ridiculous. It also seems like there might be a difference between creating a character with aspects of two more different animals that might appear in established mythologies (griffins, jackalopes, etc) and creating one's own unique hybrid. 
Does anybody have a hybrid character? If so, what kind of hybrid?


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a hybrid between a pillow and a dinosaur. Don't forget the cross between a computer and a pineapple.


----------



## Anodracs (Aug 22, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I have a hybrid between a pillow and a dinosaur. Don't forget the cross between a computer and a pineapple.


Not gonna lie, both those hybrids sound awesome.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't have a hybrid character per se, but I have a few insect related characters, hence my avatar, that are more summative of their family. As in, it's just general features from different of the species that fall under that family. Why? Because there are way too flippin' many of them. So I just settled with things I liked best and put it together, essentially creating my own species, but it still greatly resembles what it's supposed to be.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 23, 2016)

Well to be quite frank with you, if anyone has a problem with a hybrid species, but is a furry, than they are being very hypocritical because Anthropomorphic animals are hybrids in themselves haha


----------



## modfox (Aug 23, 2016)

propeller and a meerkat


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 23, 2016)

My character inari (mild NSFW) is a cross between a feline (father) and a Japanese kitsune (mother) but she has more feline features than fox. The combo obviously isn't a possible one but not nearly as creative as pillows and dinosaurs or inanimate objects crossed with animals for that matter. Come to think of it, aren't anthropomorphic animals already a cross between humans and animals anyway? Pokemon concept are often cross-bred critters between animals and objects/elements too.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 26, 2016)

I wouldn't consider that any hybrid species is impossible - after all, we're artists and this is fantasy, we're already in the realm of walking, talking cats and dogs. However I will say that with a few basic guidelines some choices can really seem more logical in our wonderful little land of suspension-of-disbelief. And when talking about hybrids I really think it's all about story/world building.

When considering hybrids, we've already concluded that one way or another, the species barrier is no longer an issue, be it through scientific advances, magic or whatever. So then, other barriers should be considered to help narrow down the possible combinations a bit. Things like diet - is it possible for carnivores to only breed with other carnivores? So tiger x otter is okay, but tiger x moose is not? Can omnivores breed with anything and get away with it due to their adaptability? 

Another thing to consider is location. For example - hyenas are native to Africa. Maybe anything can breed with anything and make a hybrid, but due to the likliehood of where you're going to find a hyena (in Africa) you're much more likely to find a hyena-zebra (also in Africa) than a hyena-panda (long distance relationship much?) Now of course, this only tends to be believable if you also have your character in a setting where travel is still somewhat restricted and/or species still tend to live in roughly their same natural biomes. 

Which makes for another interesting possible factor in making hybrids, what if only creatures from the same biome type would hybridize? So a polar bear and a penguin could work even though they don't share location but do share biome: cold as balls. But a camel (desert) and a leopard (jungle)  probably wouldn't. This kind of thing can be fun because it helps you consider species outside of what one usually sees - i.e. fox-fucks-everything and the same basic twenty popular species when there's so many more out there. For example, if I were to use a regional restriction like 'Florida' and only pick species that occur in that state, I could indeed end up with a red fox- coyote hybrid as both species happen there. Kind of boring though. But I could also end up with a swallow-tailed kite - rabbit. Or an alligator-otter. Or an indigo snake-scrub jay because what the hell those are both rare species that live in Florida. Orrrr you could end up with a Florida panther-killer whale hybrid because Florida is a peninsula surrounded by water that those whales frequent and I'm totally saying that counts because that's a hybrid character I have 9_9;


----------



## modfox (Aug 26, 2016)

it comes down to genes
some species cant breed because their genetic code is too different from the other


----------



## Nataku (Aug 27, 2016)

modfox said:


> it comes down to genes
> some species cant breed because their genetic code is too different from the other


We know that's how it works in the real world XD
OP is asking if you like the idea of hybrids as fursonas or anthro characters. Or if your include them in the made up universe your characters exist in, if you have one.


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 27, 2016)

Usually there are animal - human hybrids called anthropomorphic. Some say combining these two are impossible but it is common in the furry community.

As for my unusual hybrid... Thought of one that is a cross between Hyena and a Computer. All the characteristics of a Hyena but is a Computer Monitor. I named him too but I say this would be an impossible hybrid.

IRL I know that there are cool hybrids to save some species from extinction and other animals mate with another group of their own species on their own but are of a different types of animal. There are Zebra-Horse hybrids, White Tiger-Bengal Tiger hybrids, and I think Grizzly Bear-Polar Bear hybrids, as well as many many more.

I want to see a Cat-Dog hybrid as these 2 are impossible to blend xD


----------



## FancyHatching (Dec 17, 2016)

It would be a lie to say that there aren't any hybrids that I find a little ridiculous but it's important to add that it also doesn't matter. If you value your freedom and creativity, smash together whatever you feel like! If you value logic and a more "realistic" approach (As realisitic as it gets with anthropomorphic animals and made up universes), then put some thought into your creations. Both should be respected.

I couldn't decide on the species because I wanted something that I can identify with. Regarding their whole biology and behaviour. When I did some research on lions and cacomistles and found that both had many fitting traits I simply combined them. I think it worked out well ~ Sometimes you have to experiment.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 17, 2016)

Dragon Wvern combo is technically impossible


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 17, 2016)

i got a few hybrid sona's, well two with art

a whale/elephant hybrid
and a eel/wolf hybrid


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 17, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> i got a few hybrid sona's, well two with art
> 
> a whale/elephant hybrid
> and a eel/wolf hybrid


Eel and a wolf? It would be terrifying to see an oar tailed, slimy, double-jawed wolf.


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 17, 2016)

XD he aint really like that XD


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 17, 2016)

https://imgur.com/dkBXwF0




https://imgur.com/crIoz1a




https://imgur.com/zLfki5t




https://imgur.com/BTpXvLI


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't have a hybrid character myself, but they can definitely be neat and original. I'd like to see a wolf/bat combo,  personally.


----------



## SophieGreyWolf (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, my fursona is maned wolf with red panda tail and feet, and also owl wings. Maned wolves and red pandas are distantly related (both in dog-like division of carnivores, as opposed to cat-like). They don't exactly have the same biome though, and are across the globe from each other.  I figure either the owl portion can unite then, or it doesn't actually matter because these are just animals that represent parts of me. There are enough traits in common that I can accept and move past the things that make less sense. In the end, it's how the animal represents me that matters, not a fictional breeding guide. 
Bottom line, it doesn't really matter since this is all fantasy anyway, but I think that especially with unusual hybrids coming with an interesting backstory or some form of justification can help thinking the character through or explaining it to others.  Ultimately it's up to the individual what's most important.  Since most hybrids are impossible, I feel like it becomes more about how you make a world for that character or species to be possible.  I'd say a hybrid like mine would come from the same type of world where griffons and dragons are possible. 
Impossible hybrids aside, real world hybrids are interesting too. Off the top of my head I know horses can breed with donkeys and zebras, of course lions and tigers, wolves/dogs can breed with coyotes and jackals, I think sheep can be bred with goats, and humans may have bred with neanderthals.  And anything bred with a corgi is adorable. 
Final thoughts: I think hybrids are mostly about creativity, and trying to express oneself as best as they can, and sometimes one animal (or object) isn't quite enough to describe what they want.  None of this is realistic, you have to find a way to bind things together yourself (unless you want a character that is torn)!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 17, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> I don't have a hybrid character myself, but they can definitely be neat and original. I'd like to see a wolf/bat combo,  personally.


Does a green ice dragon who does pyromancy count as a hybrid?


----------



## SophieGreyWolf (Dec 17, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Does a green ice dragon who does pyromancy count as a hybrid?



It's your character so it's up to you. But to me it sounds like "green ice dragon" is one thing and pyromancy is a skill.  Are green dragons and ice dragons different species to you? Does the pyromancy skill have anything to do with a particular species?


----------



## TomVaporeon (Dec 18, 2016)

Get a powerful enough welder and you can hybridise anything.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Dec 20, 2016)

No combination is impossible, but all of them are hard to look at.


----------



## Rant (Dec 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I have a hybrid between a pillow and a dinosaur. Don't forget the cross between a computer and a pineapple.


It would be the brother of a pool toy T rex!


----------



## Rant (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a Phoenix/Dragon and a Artic Fox/ Amazon Otter hybrid.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 20, 2016)

Has to be @Jin-Lust-4-Sin's one in my opinion...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 20, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Has to be @Jin-Lust-4-Sin's one in my opinion...


Kangaroo-raptor FTW baby


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 20, 2016)

Imagine a Tyrannosaurus Rex - Mouse hybrid!

Bam! I won!


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 20, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Imagine a Tyrannosaurus Rex - Mouse hybrid!
> 
> Bam! I won!


XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 20, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Imagine a Tyrannosaurus Rex - Mouse hybrid!
> 
> Bam! I won!


omg xD


----------



## Rant (Dec 20, 2016)

And now I leave you all this nightmare.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 20, 2016)

Rant said:


> And now I leave you all this nightmare.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 20, 2016)

Rant said:


> And now I leave you all this nightmare.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rant said:


> And now I leave you all this nightmare.


It's cute


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 21, 2016)

my sona is pretty impossible, half Arctic Wolf/half White Bengal Tiger.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2016)

A mix of every species known to man.

Good luck drawing millions of species.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 21, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> Usually there are animal - human hybrids called anthropomorphic. Some say combining these two are impossible but it is common in the furry community.



Not really impossible because you can get humanoid where they evolved the same way humans did.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Just going to leave this here. I've always thought these concepts were spot on & pretty bad ass.

I say, let your imagination run wild!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

And last but not least...a new reason for me to not go in the ocean, even if it's not real.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 21, 2016)

Some of those are gorgeous, namely the butter ray and the catcock or peacat


----------



## Maverick. (Jul 17, 2021)

I have a fox/dragon hybrid


----------



## Maverick. (Jul 17, 2021)

bhutrflai said:


> Just going to leave this here. I've always thought these concepts were spot on & pretty bad ass.
> 
> I say, let your imagination run wild!
> 
> View attachment 15777 View attachment 15778 View attachment 15779 View attachment 15780


I have a question for you...

Are you by chance related to Kiba Okami??


----------



## Baalf (Jul 17, 2021)

Baalf is a Rabbelephrus, a rabbit / elephant / walrus hybrid. What do these creatures have to offer each other? Pretty much nothing.

As well, in the book I am writing, I used to have a species called a Molesupial. It is a mole / kangaroo hybrid, once again they are two animals that do not pair well together. Eventually, though, I changed them into a mole / platypus hybrid. That one actually makes a little more sense since they already kind of have vaguely similar Anatomies, plus a star nosed mole is capable of breathing underwater by creating a bubble around its nose.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jul 18, 2021)

Starbeak said:


> White Tiger-Bengal Tiger hybrids


White tigers aren't a separate species- they're just tigers with a rare genetic variation (and most of them are inbred).


----------



## Maverick. (Jul 18, 2021)

My son is a triling- fox, wolf, dragon.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 18, 2021)

Mongoose-banana tree-cellar door.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jul 18, 2021)

Ahhh, memories...


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 19, 2021)

Mecha creatures, I guess?



'Easier said than done' quote may fit well on these concepts, these kinds are most likely fitting those child dreams on mech animals but those in-depth component designs should cause more headache than what's needed then.

Ah, yes, these are my designs, you'll see them on DA where my past works like these rest in. They are simply transformers but with beasts with flesh.

Anyways! Well... How is anyone gonna repair them when they get injured and/or broken? XD

Fiction is fiction... But who knows? Mad scientists--while not commonly occuring--do make it to real life somehow! And that's where human knowledge evolves!


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jul 19, 2021)

Am I the only furry who isn't fond of hybrids? xD Not that I _object_ to them or anything, but I do prefer single-species animals.

(Not counting anthros as such, of course. A lot of the original comments were saying that anthropomorphic animals as such are hybrids, but unless it's a scifi setting where animal and human DNA have been spliced, that's more of a point of view. As in, I don't really see anthroes as a mix of human and animal, but as their own thing.)

Also i've observed that "impossible" hybrids seem far more common than possible hybrids -- I've seen a dozen or more folfs, but maybe one mule.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jul 19, 2021)

Andrea Flame Fox said:


> Am I the only furry who isn't fond of hybrids? xD Not that I _object_ to them or anything, but I do prefer single-species animals.
> 
> (Not counting anthros as such, of course. A lot of the original comments were saying that anthropomorphic animals as such are hybrids, but unless it's a scifi setting where animal and human DNA have been spliced, that's more of a point of view. As in, I don't really see anthroes as a mix of human and animal, but as their own thing.)
> 
> Also i've observed that "impossible" hybrids seem far more common than possible hybrids -- I've seen a dozen or more folfs, but maybe one mule.


That's valid!

Personally some more out-there hybrids do kind of make me tilt my head, but in a furry setting, folfs at least feel "plausible" to me, if that makes sense. It's when I start seeing, say, shark-cats that I get a little confused. I still don't mind them, though!

I also feel like *some* possible hybrids are fairly common- I've seen quite a few wolfdogs, coydogs, ligers, and leopons!

That said there are quite a few "real" mythical hybrid creatures that would make for neat anthro characters! My favorite is the tatzelwurm, a creature with the head and upper body of a cat and the tail of a snake!


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jul 19, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> That's valid!
> 
> Personally some more out-there hybrids do kind of make me tilt my head, but in a furry setting, folfs at least feel "plausible" to me, if that makes sense. It's when I start seeing, say, shark-cats that I get a little confused. I still don't mind them, though!
> 
> ...


Wolves and dogs being the same species, do they even count as a hybrid? xD But be that as it may -- I'm not sure I've seen one. o: I do know of one coydog -- an acquaintance's interpretaiton of Antoine from her revmap of the sonic franchise. That's... about it.

And I don't know... once you drop genetic constraints, I think a cat-shark hybrid is about as plausible a fox-wolf one. xD (Which makes me think -- would "chimaeras" count as hybrids? I mean, a merfur with the upper body of a cat and the lower body of a shark.)

I've never thought of tatzelwurms like that. o: It does sound interesting.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 22, 2021)

I see a lot of mythicals crossed with naturals, like wolf-dragon or lion-dragon.  Definitely "impossible" as half of the mix doesn't even exist.

Mine is a wolf-dragon, started out as anthro but as he ages he can be more like a hulking, feral beast.  ICly, he actually doesn't care for "mythical hybrids" like gryphons or centaurs or mermaids, because he thinks they get special favor, while hybrids like him are just considered mongrel bastards.

Hybrids can be fun, though, because sometimes their instincts may conflict or combine in odd ways to give them some weird character traits.  For example, Akki is part dragon and has a natural instinct to hoard and protect a treasure. However, his wolf instinct has no use for gold.  Instead, he prowls riverbanks and lake shores and steals the undergarments of unwary bathers.  His den is filled with piles of bloomers.  Definitely more comfortable to sleep on than gold, anyway.


----------

